# Over 5.5Ghz i7-1165g7



## Flyie (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi guys,

I have been sleepless trying to figure out what is happening to my zbook laptop after playing with throttlestop.
It has been going into BSOD: WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR ever since i did something to throttlestop. I have tried deleting the .ini file and reboot but still BSOD.

After I downloaded HWinfo, i realized the maximum core clocks was 5.6ghz.
Can I ask is this normal? Ever since i disable turbo my laptop never goes into BSOD anymore.

AND more importantly, how do i get back to just 4.7ghz. Please HELP! I want to enable turbo and not running 2.8ghz max all the time.


Regards,
Help

shows 5.4ghz, normally above 5.5ghz then BSOD


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 2, 2021)

Flyie said:


> maximum core clocks was 5.6ghz.


That is physically impossible for an 1165G7. Intel says the maximum turbo speed is 4.7 GHz. If monitoring software is showing over 5 GHz, it is not reading your CPU correctly. It happens. Monitoring software is not perfect.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				






Flyie said:


> after playing with throttlestop


What exactly did you do? The 11th Gen G7 series does not support CPU voltage control so whatever you did should not be causing a BSOD. It sounds like there is some other problem. If you have to disable turbo boost to prevent a BSOD then you might have a defective CPU.

Where are some screenshots of ThrottleStop?


----------



## Flyie (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi Unclewebb,

I didn't encounter BSOD before playing with throttlestop until I followed Best settings for i7 1165G7 | TechPowerUp Forums these settings.
The .ini file has been deleted and these are the screenshots of throttlestop settings.

Have tried windows factory reset and used the bios component test showing passed for all tests (processors, memory, storage, etc).
Any advices would be appreciated.












It is a Zbook Firefly 15.6 G8, appreciate for your help.

Regards,


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 3, 2021)

Your CPU does not have voltage control available and the turbo ratios are locked down so you cannot change them. What are you trying to accomplish by using ThrottleStop? The default settings look good as is.

Open up the Windows Power Options and make sure you are using the Windows Balanced power plan. Laptops that you Modern Standby need to be using the Balanced power plan for this to work correctly.

ThrottleStop shows the turbo ratios at their default values of 47 when 1 or 2 cores are active and 41 when 3 or 4 cores are active. Those big MHz numbers reported by HWiNFO did not happen, ever. The BCLK is locked to 99.77 MHz and the maximum multiplier is 47 so the maximum CPU speed is 4689 MHz. Any reported number higher than that is not accurate.

I have no idea what changes you originally made with ThrottleStop. I do not think your BSOD problems have anything to do with ThrottleStop. If you are still having BSOD problems, do not use ThrottleStop.


----------

